# Camera setting advice?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Are there some basic setting adjustments I should make on my auto-focus digital camera to help take better pics?

Can anyone recommend a low-cost digital camera that will take good fish pics? I'm using a Vivitar 4 megapixel and it takes about 30 shots to get one decent one.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

?? :-?


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

well it depends what you would consider low cost that would differ from person to person 100-200 is that low to youor high?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks!! ok... I know theres a DK-70 Nikon or some number like that for $350 that would be good but thats 'high'.

There seem to be a lot of cameras for $99-179, and I'm wondering if any of those are better than the next one. I have a Vivatar 4megapixel and although it does have some ISO settings, (sports, etc) I've tried changing settings etc and always get the same result - blurred photos with low color.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

beachtan said:


> I have a Vivatar 4megapixel and although it does have some ISO settings, (sports, etc) I've tried changing settings etc and always get the same result - blurred photos with low color.


Does it have a macro setting? (A little flower icon?)
Kevin


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

yes but it doesnt make a difference. When I use the Macro setting the flash wont work and so the shutter must stay open longer and I get bad blurring.


----------



## eg8r (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm, I was hoping there would be a little more help on this topic.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

I would do macro setting and have it take multi shots... Im waiting for my nikon coolpix to come back from repairs its an s710 got it for my birthday


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're getting one good pic out of 30 on a low-end camera, you're doing pretty good.


----------



## cgcomeaux (Jul 16, 2007)

I had the same problem when I was using my kodak point and shoot digital camera. At least 30 to 1 pic ration to good a good one.

I now have a Nikon D1 Digital SLR which is much more versatile, and takes way !! better pics. I paid $187.00 dollars for this camera on ebay, with two lenses 2 batteries and flash. Just be patient and do some shopping on ebay you can find great deals on slr dig. cameras


----------

